# Tiger a perdu mon Wpa



## Invité (6 Septembre 2013)

Salut les gens,
j'ai un petit soucis que je ne m'explique pas :
depuis quelques jours après avoir re-démarré mon iBook G3@500MHz qui tourne avec Tiger (10.4.11) il me propose systématiquement mon réseau FreeWifi.
Je n'en veux pas, je veux mon réseau à moi que j'ai, en wpa.
Et là il ne me propose plus que ça : 







Chuis un peu comme une poule qui a trouvé un couteau.
Ca fait un moment que je ne bidouille plus sur Tiger, et je ne trouve pas où modifier cet état de fait.
J'ai repassé la combo 10.4.11, réparé les autorisations safe-booté, etc&#8230;
après j'ai ré-installé Tiger (installer/archiver) re-fais les MaJ
Ca ne change rien&#8230;

A vot bon coeur messieurs, dames 

a titre indicatif mon iBook G4 sous Léo et mon iPod Touch 4 (iOs 6.1.3) 2 PC se connectent sans soucis&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (6 Septembre 2013)

wap 

tu veux dire wpa, je suppose ?

et coté modem/box, tu as rebooté ? 

as tu essayé sans cryptage ?


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2013)

Euh oui, je veux dire wpa :rose: (corrigé)

Fbx Revolution, plusieurs reboot

non, je n'ai pas essayé sans cryptage, mais FreeWifi fonctionne très bien (pas de cryptage je crois)


----------



## Arlequin (7 Septembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> non, je n'ai pas essayé sans cryptage, mais FreeWifi fonctionne très bien (pas de cryptage je crois)



j'essayerais. Quitte à changer pour du wep, juste pour voir si ça va mieux. Et revenir en wpa après. 

Et question force du signal, ça dit quoi ? Si faible, il est possible que le cryptage ai du mal à être reconnu.

Etant donné que ta box a été réinitialisée, que deux autres device s'y connectent, et que tu as fais le maximum niveau software, un soucis hardware peut être envisagé (carte airport qui vazouille)

juste pour mon info: freewifi c'est ton wifi qui est mis à dispos des autres utilisateurs, c'est ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> juste pour mon info: freewifi c'est ton wifi qui est mis à dispos des autres utilisateurs, c'est ça ?



À peu près, une partie seulement (bande passante limitée, et le titulaire de la Freebox est prioritaire sur la bande passante, en cas de forte demande de sa part), et ce sous une IP publique distincte de celle du titulaire, et la mise à disposition (optionnelle) n'est mise à disposition des autres utilisateurs de Free que si ceux ci ont fait de même avec leur propre Freebox.


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'essayerais. Quitte à changer pour du wep, juste pour voir si ça va mieux. Et revenir en wpa après.
> 
> Et question force du signal, ça dit quoi ? Si faible, il est possible que le cryptage ai du mal à être reconnu.
> 
> ...



Chais pas, la carte Wofo fonctionne correctement, détecte tous les réseaux, se connecte si c'est libre ou en Wep, mais si c'est de Wpa

Edit

Ouah, je suis un vrai boulet
J'ai eu un bug de la Fbx il y a quelques temps et sans trop faire attention, j'avais passe le cryptage en Wpa2. Visiblement Tiger ne le connait pas 
Remis en Wpa simple tout re-fonctionne

Merci à vous


----------



## Arlequin (8 Septembre 2013)

C'est ta carte airport qui ne gère pas le wpa2, me semble t il, pas tiger. 

Content que ce soit résolu 

@Pascal: merci pour l'info


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> C'est ta carte airport qui ne gère pas le wpa2, me semble t il, pas tiger.
> 
> Content que ce soit résolu
> 
> @Pascal: merci pour l'info



Ah oui carte Airport première génération, c'est plus vraisemblable


----------

